# Removal foreign body, foot



## martnel (May 21, 2009)

The Doctor says 10121 and 11042, but I do not really see the debridement done in this procedure.  I was going to do only 10120, but it's not covered.  Any input would be appreciated!  Thanks!



POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:   Foreign body, left foot (infected, painful). 

NAME OF OPERATION:1.   Removal of foreign body, left foot.
                             2.   Debridement and irrigation of superficial abscess.

EXPLANTS:  A 1 x 1 mm BB times one.

PROCEDURE:  An 0.5 cm incision was made over the area of erythema.  A hemostat was then placed in the wound after blunt dissection.  The BB was identified and removed.  The patient then underwent copious irrigation.  Prior to the irrigation, the patient had multiple cultures obtained and these were sent for aerobic and anaerobic culture and sensitivity.  He was then copiously irrigated and closed with 4-0 nylon in a non-tensioning, everting fashion.  He was then dressed sterilely consisting of Xeroform, 4 x 4s, Webril, Kling, and Coban.


----------



## mitchellde (May 21, 2009)

I agree with the 10120.  I see no debridement and the irrigation is inclusive with the removal of the foreign body.


----------



## coderguy1939 (May 21, 2009)

Take a look at 28190 through 28193


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 21, 2009)

I do think 28190 is a better fit (foreign body removed-a BB).  Just a side note...I do not equate debridement with copious irrigation. If debridement is omitted from the body of the op note, I look for other "terms" to suggest that the debridement was performed.


----------



## mitchellde (May 21, 2009)

I will agree with Rebecca, I had not looked at that code and agree it is a better fit.


----------



## mbort (May 21, 2009)

I also agree with 28190


----------



## martnel (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the input y'all!  That's wonderful to have so much agreement!   I was at first thinking maybe I should use 10121 because of the infection, and then I realized it did not really complicate the procedure, so I will go with 28190.  Thanks again!

P.S. I needed to tell you that this BB was sitting there for 17 yrs!


----------

